# Kratom in Bristol



## Nikolai (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for a Kratom tree/cutting/seed/powder to buy locally.

Does anyone know of anyone or any place in or around Bristol?

Thanks


----------



## Geri (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.ra-l.com/clients/good_timez/main_pages/contact_us.html


----------



## A. Spies (Aug 12, 2010)

would've thought that Tangy gifts in easton on stapleton road would sell it/be able to get it? Not difficult to find, it's yellow and just before the bridge at stapleton road station. There must be loads of places to buy it in bristol?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 12, 2010)

or just order it online - much cheaper.  try divine shaman.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 12, 2010)

mm yes thanks,

i was wondering mostly if anyone in bristol had a tree i could take a cutting from - i'm looking to grow my own you see.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 12, 2010)

First I've heard of it, what's it like/do?


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 12, 2010)

It is a herb that acts at one of the opioid receptors.
You brew it up like a tea, and drink it while pulling lips from gums like Esther Ranson.

It is quite nice.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 13, 2010)

opoid what???, far too technical, is it up, down or smiley?


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 16, 2010)

A bit of both.. a bit like this  in a subtle way.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 17, 2010)

How safe is this heroin like substance? Can't it be quite addictive?


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 17, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> A bit of both.. a bit like this  in a subtle way.



There was a choice of 3 but I get your point. I thought of marking it down as one to try but then Jeff posted


----------

